# 12/1/07



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

went hunting with my club on sat. turned out great got three does. I had 8 does come by in a herd and got 3 of them in 4 shots no dogs were running these deer they were just slipping away from the dogs one was a piball it had white spots down her back and both hams were white it is pretty neat looking anyway just posting my luck i have dmap tags thats why i was able to take 3 in a day


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

*Congrats!*

Congrats on the 3 doe. In my neck of the woods they need thinning badly. I am doing my best to reduce the population.

We can't run dogs but I have in years past. It was fun but not a way I like to hunt all the time.
We ran them with fiest dogs and had great success. Nothing like seeing a deer slipping thru the woods away from the little noise makers.

Darin


----------



## Mdt1992 (Sep 3, 2007)

where i hunt we dont run dogs. but on the first i did get a doe with my shotgun sliping away from people walking on the civil war battlefeld.


----------

